# Template, how to make?



## smacmullin (May 23, 2005)

Hi guys,

I want to make a template to follow with my router with a template guide. Basically, what I want to end up with is a 1/2" groove that follows a certain path. I have to be able to duplicate this path. I plan to use a 3/4" template guide, and a 1/2" straight cutting bit in my router.

I have laid out the center of this path in some melamine, but at this point, I can't figure out a reliable way to make the template to accept a 3/4" template guide that follows this line.

Is the only way to "freehand" it? I.e. lay out in pencil the 3/4" path that the template guide will follow, jigsaw and sand to the lines? I can't figure out any more reliable a way than this, but I'm sure there are many more experienced folks here who may have some tips.

Thanks a lot in advance for any help.

Steve


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Post some more information re radii of the curve you require I may be able to help
Tom


----------



## fordcraftsmanstudios (Nov 8, 2005)

Steve, 

If you have a bandsaw or scroll saw, you're in business. You can freehand draw or use drafting tools to lay out your design on the smooth side of a piece of masonite. When you're done, cut it out and you've got a template. 

Now if you need to use a collar on a straight bit that has no bearing guide, you cut your template out and then make an adjustable guid similar to a mortising gauge. Set the depth to accomodate the space between the outside edge of your collar and the cutting edge of the bit and scribe a line along the cut you made. Then, cut along this line and you'll have a template that will match the original cut after routing with the collar.

Hope this helps
David


----------

